# Most efficient way to cut egg crate?



## Rshin (May 13, 2010)

I seem to continuously break or make inaccurate cuts while working with egg crate. What do you guys do to cut egg crate efficiently?


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I JUST sat down from cutting egg crate, I always use wire cutters.


----------



## Rshin (May 13, 2010)

hahah. Thanks man


----------



## LorenK (Apr 3, 2008)

I use tin snips and run the jaggies off on the edge of my work bench.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Pruning shears. Not efficient and often painful, but, it works


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

tin snips and a masonry hammer to get off the uneven ends


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I use needle nose pliers, the sharp part in the end.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

dremel and bust the edges off with whatever is handy


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

i use a screw driver. stand it upright and run the screwdriver down the middle and breakout the eggcrate


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

I just finished doing this as well. Dremel halfway through then just fold it to break it along the cut.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

wire cutters /dikes

james


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

These are fantastic to use. Very easy and fast. 










and yeah got them from Ikea, the came with a hammer and interchangale screwdriver and some other stuff for like 6 bucks . . .


----------



## Rshin (May 13, 2010)

that looks great. Ive been using a blade and hammer this whole time -___-
Thanks everyone


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

IKEA scissors.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Table saw.
Overkill, but gets the job done in no time...remember your safety glasses!


----------



## postskunk (Jul 19, 2009)

needle nose pliers (flat without the ridges) and a power sander


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

table saw ! power sander ! You guys put way too much work into making your false bottoms Lol. Those snips get the job done in about 60 seconds. It doesnt have to be smooth youre putting screen or mesh over it then covering it with a couple inches of substrate . . .

But hey if its an excuse to use the tools then sweet ! more power to ya !


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

driftfc said:


> i use a screw driver. stand it upright and run the screwdriver down the middle and breakout the eggcrate


This is what I do. The dremel idea would work quickly too.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I use my bare hands RAWR! Linesmen pliers. The flat edge leaves no burrs behind.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

I use side dikes


----------

